# "corrupt" VPS partition?



## cbrace (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi all,

I have a VPS running 9.1-RELEASE at TransIP. It was just upgraded and I received twice the diskspace. TransIP provides instructions in Dutch how to create a new parition for the additional diskspace. The first step is to run `$ gpart show`. Here is the output I get:

```
$ gpart show
=>      34  52428733  vtbd0  GPT  (50G) [CORRUPT]
        34       128      1  freebsd-boot  (64k)
       162  48234368      2  freebsd-ufs  (23G)
  48234530   2621440      3  freebsd-swap  (1.3G)
  50855970   1572797         - free -  (768M)
```
I asked TransIP support about the "CORRUPT" message, and they say (see below) it had nothing to do with the upgrade, that the partition was uncleanly shut down or something. The suggest running `% gpart recover vtbd0` but it is unclear to me what this command does. Can someone explain?

TIA


TransIP support: 





> De technische dienst heeft naar de foutmelding gekeken en aangegeven dat dit niet gerelateerd is aan de upgrade.
> 
> Het is mogelijk dat de disk niet netjes afgesloten is door een unclean shutdown. Vermoedelijk heeft u ook meldingen in uw dmesg of /var/log/messages in de trend van:
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2013)

Did the upgrade enlarge the disk you got? GPT stores one of its tables at the end of the disk. When the disk image is grown that data isn't on the end of the disk anymore.


----------



## cbrace (Mar 15, 2013)

I suppose it did. I am now allocated 50G up from 25G.

How then can TransIP support say it isn't related to the upgrade?


----------



## kpa (Mar 15, 2013)

They are not up to speed with what GPT is and how it works.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 15, 2013)

It's probably best not to try to understand the thinking of support personnel.  There's a danger that it might start to make sense.

See gpart(8) about the recover command.


----------



## cbrace (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks all. I don't suppose there is a way to expand an existing partition to use the extra 25G? Probably not, since it is the root partition and I would have to dismount it, no? Kinda hard to access it on VPS then. Ah well.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 15, 2013)

There's growisofs(8).


----------

